# shag, marry or kill



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

Quite simple, which Primarch would you shag, marry or kill?
I'm going for Angron, Magnus and Lorgar.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

wait, in that order? or how does it work?


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

Surely it would be Fulgrim, Vulkan and Logar, in that order


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Shag - None of them.
Marry - None of them.
Kill - None of them, I'd be dead before I had the chance.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Bane of Kings, Shag and Marry seem a little weird, and the last one would be almost impossible.
Were the last one possible, it would be guilleman, don't like him. Don't know why.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Is this like snog, marry, avoid? I'd certainly avoid most of them if I wanted to live...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

First of all, this is messed up and kind of creepy. Second, the "game" comes from 4chan, and is called "Rape, Marry, Kill" and is played by displaying pictures of three underage-looking girls, of which the replies must indicate which one they rape, which one they marry, and which one they kill. And it's SICK. So we're not going to do this on here. Thread closed.


----------

